# “Klimakatastrophe” – cui bono?



## Valiel (30. Juli 2009)

In einem Interview mit der Weltwoche äußert sich der Autor des Buches «Die Lüge der Klimakatastrophe – Der Auftrag des Weltklimarates», Hartmut Bachmann (Foto), zu den Drahtziehern der neuen Klimaideologie. Der 1924 geborene Deutsche war Mitte der 80er-Jahre als CEO einer US-Firma tätig, die sich exklusiv mit Klimafragen beschäftigte. Er war als Kommissar des US Energy Saving Programms präsent bei zahlreichen Meetings und Verhandlungen in den USA, die die Geburt des IPCC, des späteren Weltklimarates, zur Folge hatten. Bachmann war bei Diskussion und Entwicklung der Idee um die Nutzung des Wortes «Klimakatastrophe» von Anfang an dabei.

Weltwoche: Herr Bachmann, Sie sagen, die Klimakatastrophe sei eine politische Erfindung, vorgestellt als wissenschaftliche Entdeckung. Doch der Klimawandel ist über Partei- und Staatsgrenzen hinweg anerkannt. Können sich so viele Menschen irren?

Bachmann: Seit Geburt des Weltklimarates vor 25 Jahren wird eine Weltklimakatastrophe unter beachtlichem Getöse verbreitet, ohne dass einer Frage nachgegangen wäre: Wer gab wann und wem und wo für wen die Order, das IPCC, den späteren Weltklimarat zu installieren? Offensichtlich soll dies nicht bekannt werden. Automatisch muss gleich die nächste uralte Frage folgen: cui bono – wem nützt das?! Am besten nimmt jemand diese Beantwortung in die Hand, der Mit-Geburtshelfer des IPCC war. So entschloss ich mich vor zwei Jahren, dies in Buchform durchzuführen. Die Idee, das aus Deutschland stammende Wort «Klimakatastrophe» zu kommerzialisieren, wurde 1986 in den USA geboren. Eine sich nähernde Katastrophe erzeugt Angst. Ängste verfolgen die Menschen von der Geburt bis zum Tod. Um Ängste zu beseitigen, sind Menschen bereit, alles zu tun. Dies war den Erfindern der Idee, das Wort «Klimakatastrophe» zu kommerzialisieren und zu einem «gigantic, long lasting business» zu entwickeln, bekannt. Um ein weltweites Geschäft mit der Angst aufzubauen, wurde eine Organisation benötigt. Dies wurde das IPCC. Weiter war bekannt, dass alle Industrienationen total verschuldet sind. Deswegen bekam das IPCC vor seiner Gründung zwei politische Aufgaben:

1. Feststellung, dass die Welt einer Klimakatastrophe entgegengeht.

2. Feststellung, dass der Mensch diese Katastrophe produziert.

Als Beweismittel, dass Menschen die Klimakatastrophe verursachen, wird behauptet, dass sie mit ihrer Lebensweise zu viel CO2 produzieren. Dies sollen Zahlen belegen. Diese müssen präpariert werden. Danach werden sie vom IPCC gebündelt und landen in den «Weltklimaberichten». Die «frisierten» Ergebnisse sagen seit vielen Jahren eine Klimakatastrophe für die Erde voraus. Wie und wozu dies geschieht, äusserten Direktoren des IPCC:

John Houghton, Vize-Präsident des IPCC, schrieb 1994: «Solange wir keine Katastrophen ankündigen, wird niemand zuhören.»

Maurice Strong, erster UNEP-Direktor, (Wood 1990) und in Rio 1992: «Besteht nicht die einzige Hoffnung für diesen Planeten in dem Zusammenbruch der industriellen Zivilisation? Liegt es nicht in unserer Verantwortung, dafür zu sorgen, dass dieser Zusammenbruch eintritt?»

Rajendra Pachauri, Präsident des IPCC seit 2002, anlässlich der Herausgabe des vierten Situationsreportes (Crook 2007): «I hope this will shock people and governments into taking more serious action.»

Prof. Dr. H. Stephen Schneider, Lead Author in Working Group of the IPCC, sagte 1989: «Deshalb müssen wir Schrecken einjagende Szenarien ankündigen, vereinfachende, dramatische Statements machen und wenig Erwähnung irgendwelcher Zweifel, die wir haben mögen, entlassen. Um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen, brauchen wir dramatische Statements und keine Zweifel am Gesagten. Jeder von uns Forschern muss entscheiden, wie weit er eher ehrlich oder eher effektiv sein will.»

Möglicherweise gibt es eine Klimaänderung, wie seit Jahrmillionen. Eine sich nähernde Katastrophe gibt es nicht. Als das IPCC fertig konstruiert war, wurden alle «entwickelten Staaten» zu einem «Klima-Meeting» durch die UNO nach Kyoto eingeladen. Dort wurde die menschgemachte «Weltklimakatastrophe» verkündet. Die anwesenden Nationen wurden animiert, das Sitzungsprotokoll zu unterzeichnen und sich zu verpflichten, CO2 zu bekämpfen. Die mit der Bekämpfung von CO2 gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Ausgaben setzten ein gewaltiges weltweites Geschäft in Gange. Von jedem hierfür unnötig ausgegebenen Euro erhält z.B. der Bundesfinanzminister in Deutschland 19% als Steuer. Nun stellen Sie bitte nochmals die Frage: cui bono?

Die Erde braucht die Menschheit nicht, umgekehrt – schon eher. Umweltschutz ist in unserem Interesse… Was haben Sie dagegen einzuwenden?

Kein vernünftiger Mensch kann etwas gegen Umweltschutz einwenden. Dessen Notwendigkeit muss den Menschen aber durch wahrheitsgetreue Informationen nahe gebracht werden, bis sie überzeugt sind, dazu in eigenem Interesse beitragen zu müssen. Für die einfachen Menschen ist es kaum möglich, zu erkennen, dass diese propagierte Umweltkatastrophe eine menschgemachte Konstruktion ist, die zum Kassieren beim kleinen Mann gedacht und inszeniert wurde. Der einfache Mensch wird stets die einfache Lüge als Wahrheit akzeptieren, hingegen die komplizierte Wahrheit nicht glauben wollen.

Das CO2 ist aktuell in aller Munde und oft verpönt, als wärs ein Gift. Ist das CO2 wirklich etwas Schlimmes?

Mit Sicherheit nicht; ohne CO2 ist kein Leben auf Erden möglich; weder pflanzliches, noch tierisches oder gar menschliches. Die Pflanzen benötigen CO2, um es mittels Photosynthese umzuwandeln in Sauerstoff, den Lebewesen wiederum zum Atmen benötigen. Es gab Zeiten, da der CO2-Gehalt der Luft deutlich höher war als heute. Nichts belegt, dass Tier- oder Pflanzenwelt daran gelitten hätten. Je höher das CO2-Angebot an die Pflanzen, desto höher und schneller ihr Wachstum. Die Behauptung, dass CO2 eine Katastrophe auf Erden verursacht, soll denjenigen dienen, die die Macht haben, dies zu bestimmen. Eine Lüge muss nur oft genug wiederholt werden, dann wird sie geglaubt.

Das Schmelzen der Gletscher ist offensichtlich. Was sollen wir tun?

Gar nichts. Die Eisdecke von Gletschern ist durch natürliche, uns unbekannte Vorgänge, periodisch immer angestiegen und abgeschmolzen. Andernfalls hätte Grönland nie Grünland geheissen und Hannibal wäre mit seinen Elefanten nie über die
Alpen gekommen.

Warum vertreten auch viele Wissenschafter das aktuelle Bedrohungsszenario?

Fast alle Institute der Welt, die sich mit dem Studium des Klimas befassen, sind staatliche Institute. Die dort arbeitenden Angestellten sind Staatsdiener und liefern die Ergebnisse ab, die der Staat von ihnen erfordert. Die derzeitige «political correctness» erwartet die Bejahung der angeblichen Klimakatastrophe, wie sie die UNO via IPCC verkündet. Diese angeblichen Wissenschaftler sind absolut in der Minorität. Aber sie sitzen an der Macht. Die anderen, die Majorität, haben keine Macht. Wir haben also international das Faktum, dass eine Minorität – wie so oft in der Geschichte der Menschheit – eine Majorität terrorisiert. Wenn morgen die Wahrheit zum Klima publiziert würde, wären Tausende angeblicher Wissenschaftler ohne Arbeit … und die Medien weltweit eines ihrer ertragreichsten Themen los. Bei solchen gigantischen Ereignissen müssen Sie immer wieder fragen: cui bono?

Wäre die Menschheit vernünftig genug, die Umwelt zu schützen auch ohne die Katastrophenangst?

Selbstverständlich. Alle Katastrophen verschwinden von allein, wenn die Absichten der Katastrophen-Trompeter erfüllt wurden. Beispiele: Waldsterben, Versauerung der Seen, Ozonschicht, Vogelgrippe usw. Die Mächtigen dieser Erde ermöglichten die Hexenjagd im Mittelalter. Militante «Grüne» und «Sensationsjournalisten» setzen bewusst Chaos und Katastrophe als Waffen ein, mit denen man die Gesellschaft in penetranter Weise zu einer Verhaltensänderung zwingen will.

Der Vater Staat ist für mehr Klimaschutz. Das Volk ist für mehr Klimaschutz. Das Volk ist für mehr Staat. Ein böser Gedanke oder haben Sie mehr als Vermutungen, dass dies so ist?

Neutrale Umfragen zeigen, dass es in Deutschland keine Majorität für mehr Klimaschutz gibt. Vater Staat ist kein guter Vater. Er hat, ohne Ersuchen des Volkes, eine gigantische Verschuldung von über € 200‘000 pro Arbeiter produziert. Die Frage für ihn ist deshalb evident: Wie kommt man zum Weiterleben an das Gesparte der Bürger? Das Bankgeheimnis muss weg! Nach Kenntnisnahme der Reserven der Bürger fand am 1. Januar 2007 zunächst einmal die grösste je durchgeführte Steuererhöhung Deutschlands statt. Die MwSt. wurde um 3% erhöht. Eine reale Steuererhöhung von 18,75%. Das Volk in Deutschland ist für noch mehr Staat, da es in Deutschland niemanden mehr gibt, egal ob arm ob reich, der unter Wahrnehmung seiner «sozialen Möglichkeiten» nicht Anspruch auf irgendeine «Hilfe» des «Giesskannensystems Sozialstaat» hätte (s. Buch «Die Reformverhinderer»). Daher die irren Schulden. Wir leben gegenwärtig keineswegs «im Kapitalismus», sondern in einem massenmedial animierten, steuerstaatlich zugreifenden «Semi-Sozialismus».


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juli 2009)

Uh!

Wieder so eine "der böse böse Staat will uns nur schröpfen und alles was er sagt ist eine Lüge! Alles ist eh gelogen und ich will meinen fetten Hummer, den ich natürlich NUR als Dienstwagen fahre trotzdem weiterfahren auch wenn er 50 liter auf 100km schluckt und tausendfach mehr CO2 in die Luft pumpt als vertragbar!"-Verschwörungstheorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn er demnächst ein weiteres Buch herausbringt bzw. seine alten Bücher eine neue Auflage erhalten, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juli 2009)

dummer müll von pi-news...


----------



## Falathrim (30. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dummer müll von pi-news...


trolli nimmt mir immer wieder die Worte aus dem Mund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Juli 2009)

da fällt mir ein spruch ein der mich immer wahnsinnig genervt hat.

In der kürze liegt die Würze.
und als zugabe
more pepper less paper.

und ja der Mensch wird sich selbst vernichten. reizende Einstellung, nicht wahr?


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juli 2009)

Na holla... die Seite ist ja... extremst daneben... *schnell schließ*


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2009)

Ich suche mal rasch mein Versteck... bei so vielen fiesen Machenschaften... *angst hab*

Mal im Ernst, glaubst du nicht, dass da ein gewisser Herr Bachmann um Aufmerksamkeit ringt? Ferner würde ich gar behaupten, er leide unter starken Ängsten und Verzweiflung.



> Bachmann: Seit Geburt des Weltklimarates vor 25 Jahren wird eine Weltklimakatastrophe unter beachtlichem Getöse verbreitet, ohne dass einer Frage nachgegangen wäre: Wer gab wann und wem und wo für wen die Order, das IPCC, den späteren Weltklimarat zu installieren? Offensichtlich soll dies nicht bekannt werden.


Öhm... ich mag mich tâuschen, aber endstandt das IPCC nicht durch die Vereinten Nationen?

Seine Frage könnte auch so lauten...



> Wer gab wann und wem und wo für wen die Order, die EGKS, die daraus enstehende spätere Europäische Union zu installieren? Offensichtlich soll dies nicht bekannt werden.


Na huch, es gab keine Order... nur eine Vision. Dann muss es ja grosser Schwindel sein um die Menschheit auszubeuten.

------

Totaler Humbug... was beschâftige ich mich überhaupt damit.... *grummel*


----------



## Falathrim (30. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Na holla... die Seite ist ja... extremst daneben... *schnell schließ*


Wie war das noch?  
Links antäuschen, rechts vorbeiziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (30. Juli 2009)

Tja, gibt genug Leute, die dem Idioten glauben und generell jede Verschwörungstheorie aufsaugen.


----------



## Valiel (2. August 2009)

Wer nun immer noch zweifelt, bitte:

http://www.iavg.org/iavg056.pdf


Wer es dann immer noch nicht glaubt, dem ist dann auch nicht mehr zu helfen!

Nehmt euch ruhig mal die Zeit zum lesen.

Die Quellen dahinter sind u.a.:
Europäisches Institut für Klima und Energie
Deutsche Meteorologische Gesellschaft
Umweltbundesamt
Bundesanstalt für Geowissenschaften und Rohstoffe
Deutschen Physikalischen Gesellschaft


----------



## Falathrim (2. August 2009)

Vermutlich wurden mal wieder die Vorträge und Schriften systemathisch zerschnippelt, so dass aus vollkommen anders gemeinten Zitaten ein Haufen Bullshit, der diese Theorie ja ist, entstanden ist.

Ich erinnere da nur an gewisse Zitate von Woodrow Wilson etc ;D


----------



## Haxxler (2. August 2009)

So ein Planet wie die Erde vollzieht in gewissen Abständen immer wieder solche Klimawandel, allerdings wurde bzw. wird dieser wohl extrem von den Menschen beeinflusst.


----------



## Xondor (2. August 2009)

Valiel schrieb:


> Wer nun immer noch zweifelt, bitte:
> 
> http://www.iavg.org/iavg056.pdf
> 
> ...



Man merkt, dass du dich durch den Mist in deiner Sig informierst.

Wirklich traurig...


----------



## Valiel (3. August 2009)

Xondor schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass du dich durch den Mist in deiner Sig informierst.
> 
> Wirklich traurig...


Und bei dir merkt man das du allem, wovon du keine Ahnung hast, aber meinst du hättest Ahnung, verschlossen gegenüberstehst. Wie wärs mit informieren? Oder biste da zu blöde für?

Dacht ich mir.


----------



## dragon1 (3. August 2009)

Das wir uns irgendwann einmal selber ausrotten ist nichts neues...bis dahin geniess ich das leben


----------



## Tikume (3. August 2009)

Es gibt keine Klimaprobleme.
Es gibt keine Arbeitslosigkeit.
Es wurden keine Juden vergast.
Elvis lebt immer noch.
Alle Jugendlichen sind schlau.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. August 2009)

Valiel schrieb:


> Und bei dir merkt man das du allem, wovon du keine Ahnung hast, aber meinst du hättest Ahnung, verschlossen gegenüberstehst. Wie wärs mit informieren? Oder biste da zu blöde für?
> 
> Dacht ich mir.



Das sind die besten... du stimmst mir nicht zu also bist du Verschlossen, zu Blöd bla bla etc. pp.
Wer sich von einer Extrem Rassistischen und Rechten Seite informiert und auch noch glaubt er wäre im Recht und die Seite würde ja "die Wahrheit" offenbaren und alles darstellen was man wissen muss, den kann man nicht mehr Ernst nehmen...


----------



## shadow24 (4. August 2009)

nur mal nebenbei bemerkt was die IAVG so für Ziele hat und wo sie herkommt:
der Verein wurde 1997 in Kasachstan gegründet und ein Ziel möchte ich zu den oben genannten Texten nicht vorenthalten:
Der IAVG betrachtet das machtpolitisch orientierte europäische Christentum, das Inquisitionen und Kreuzzüge veranstaltet hat, als Summe der Mißverständnisse um Jesus Christus. Die neutestamentlichen Berichte zeigen, daß Jesus Machtausübung in Glaubensfragen und die Diffamierung Andersdenkender strikt abgelehnt hat. Seine Lehre kann in wenigen Punkten zusammengefaßt werden:
- Wir sollen allein Gott, den Schöpfer lieben und anbeten und sollen keinen Ideologien anheimfallen.
- Wir sollen unsere Mitmenschen lieben wie uns selbst.
- Das Kernproblem der Menschen ist das Schuldproblem. Jesus hat das Schuldproblem der Menschheit grundsätzlich gelöst durch seinen freiwilligen Tod am Kreuz und seine leibliche Auferstehung.
- Zur Lösung der sozialen Probleme baut Jesus ein weltweites, nicht hierarchisch organisiertes Netz von intakten eigenverantwortlichen Gemeinden auf. Diese Gemeinden sind aufgeschlossen für alle Menschen und ihre Nöte. Die Gemeinden selbst setzen sich aber ausschließlich aus Menschen zusammen, denen Gott die Messianität von Jesus persönlich offenbart hat.


----------



## Valiel (5. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das sind die besten... du stimmst mir nicht zu also bist du Verschlossen, zu Blöd bla bla etc. pp.
> Wer sich von einer Extrem Rassistischen und Rechten Seite informiert und auch noch glaubt er wäre im Recht und die Seite würde ja "die Wahrheit" offenbaren und alles darstellen was man wissen muss, den kann man nicht mehr Ernst nehmen...



Ja genau!

Und für dich ist doch alles rechts, rassistisch, nazihaft was rechts von den Linken ist! Traurig das ihr Linken Pilze in allen Gesellschaftsschichten sitzt und es keinen ort gibt wo ihr nicht vertreten seid. Aber ihr seid klug, so schafft man sich eine wunderbare Meinungsdiktatur. 
Jeder der eure Meinung nicht vertritt isn Nazi! BUUHH! Olle Nazisau! Verschwörer! Idiot!


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. August 2009)

Valiel schrieb:


> Ja genau!
> 
> Und für dich ist doch alles rechts, rassistisch, nazihaft was rechts von den Linken ist! Traurig das ihr Linken Pilze in allen Gesellschaftsschichten sitzt und es keinen ort gibt wo ihr nicht vertreten seid. Aber ihr seid klug, so schafft man sich eine wunderbare Meinungsdiktatur.
> Jeder der eure Meinung nicht vertritt isn Nazi! BUUHH! Olle Nazisau! Verschwörer! Idiot!




Keine Argumente mehr und nur noch Beleidigungen, da sieht man ja was man von dir halten soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja... ich verbitte mir mich als Linken zu bezeichnen... mit denen will ich nichts zu tun haben... außerdem würden die mich als Aristokraten eh nicht haben wollen...


----------



## Cørradø (5. August 2009)

Valiel schrieb:


> Und für dich ist doch alles rechts, rassistisch, nazihaft was rechts von den Linken ist! Traurig das ihr Linken Pilze in allen Gesellschaftsschichten sitzt und es keinen ort gibt wo ihr nicht vertreten seid. Aber ihr seid klug, [...]


ö_Ö + *prust* + *inlauteslachenausbrech'*
Tja Selor, mein lieber, CDU-Wählender Freund, so kanns kommen *du alte linke Wanze, du!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ehe dich versiehst stehst bei "den linken"! 
Und bist am Ende der letzte der's mitbekommt, mein Beileid. 
Schwupp schwupp so schnell kanns gehen ^^

_edit:_ der mit dem aristokraten war ausgezeichnet ^^


----------



## Nofel (6. August 2009)

Meint Valiel das ernst? Wenn ja tut er mir leit. Informationen im Internet aus nur einer Quelle zu holen... Da kann jeder der unter Verfolgungswahn leidet seine Verschwörungstheorien aufstellen. Das sich das Klima stärker verändert als in den Letzen 200 Jahren ist die aber schon klar? 

Außerdem wer verdient den wirklich an den Solaranlagen, die ich mir aus Dach Packe? Das ist in erst Linie die Firma, die sie mir verkauft hat. 19% Mehrwertsteuer? Keine Ahnung ich hab aber gut Zuschüsse vom Staat bekommen. 12% oder so und hab meine Heizkosten um 45%-60% gesenkt. Die Anlage hatte sich bereits nach 7 Jahren bezahlt gemacht. Sprich das was ich an Erdgas eingespart hab, da bekommt Vater Staat auch keine Mehrwertsteuer für. Da ist immer ganz toll. Man stellt Behauptungen auf und liefert keine Beweise dafür...


----------



## sympathisant (6. August 2009)

das klima sich verändert bestreitet auch keiner. das tut es schon seit millionen von jahren. immer mal wieder ... (stichwort: eiszeit)

es wird ja nur bezweifelt, dass der mensch dran schuld ist. 

die mehrwerststeuer kassiert der staat.

edit: und die umweltbilanz einer solarzelle .. naja ...


----------



## dragon1 (6. August 2009)

Klimakatastrophe?


----------



## Cørradø (6. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> edit: und die umweltbilanz einer solarzelle .. naja ...


was ist damit?


----------



## sympathisant (6. August 2009)

letztendlich wird mit ner solarzelle doch auch nicht viel energie gespart. 

wenn man vom herstellungsprozess, der verschiffung nach deutschland bis an den einsatzort, den anbau, die reinigung, den abbau und die entsorgung ausgeht, kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass man energie spart. man verlagert die kosten nur ... 

dazu dann noch die schafstoffe die darin enthalten sind.


dann doch lieber ein paar atome spalten ...


----------



## Falathrim (6. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> dann doch lieber ein paar atome spalten ...


Und damit die Erde über jahrmillionen verseuchen.
Da werden die Kosten natürlich nicht nur verlagert *hüstel*


----------



## Cørradø (6. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> dann doch lieber ein paar atome spalten ...


Ahso. ^^

Man geht davon aus, dass die "Energieschulden" einer Photovoltaikzelle, um die Jahrtausendwende produziert (also inzwischen überholte Technologie und Herstellungsmethoden), auch bei mittlerem Wirkungsgrad nach 5-6 Jahren beglichen sind. Ich gehe davon aus, dass modernere Verfahren und Zellen eine noch bessere Bilanz aufweisen.
Verfahren zum Recycling stecken in den Kinderschuhen.
Die Solarindustrie schafft Arbeitssplätze, hat Aufträge, expandiert UND produziert im Hochlohnland Deutschland.

Jedes Jahr fallen allein in der Bundesrepublik 400 Tonnen hochradioaktiver Müll aus Atomkraftwerken an (hier mal leichte Kost für den Durchnitts-Forenuser; aber Vorsicht enthält dennoch TEXT ö_Ö http://www.tivi.de/fernsehen/logo/artikel/01711/index.html). Dieser wird irgendwo unter Tage "zwischengelagert". Aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn. Aber: Wohin damit?
Und wer trägt die Kosten?
Die Energieversorger etwa? Klingt "Asse II" noch im Ohr?? Der Profit zu den Konzernen, die Kosten zur Allgemeinheit. Bravo.
So oder so zahlt entweder der Verbraucher oder - noch besser - der Steuerzahler.
Wie wird ein ganzes AKW abgebaut?
1988 wurde Hamm-Uentrop (NRW) stillgelegt. Schon damals wurden die reinen Abbruchkosten auf 400 Millionen Mark geschätzt, wofür die Rücklagen aus dem reinen Stromverkauf nicht ausreichten!
"Nichts strahlt im Wahlkampf schöner, als Atomkraft!"

Aber ruhig schön die bösen Photovoltaik-Pioniere an den Pranger stellen, die den Strom wegen Festpreis- und Abnahmeversprechen und vom Staat diktierten Knebelverträgen ja so hochtreiben *rofl*. RWE hat im vergangenen Geschäftsjahr 6,8 Milliarden Euro Gewinn eingefahren. Meine Beileidstränen verdrück ich wann anders.

Über die "Schadstoffe" (Silizium=Schadstoff?) in Photovoltaikzellen mach ich mir immo also keine Gedanken angesichts permanent zunehmenden Massen an hochradioaktiven Abfällen die irgendwann irgendwie noch endgelagert werden müssen.


----------



## sympathisant (6. August 2009)

schön dass du davon ausgeht. eine entsprechende berechnung, die die von mir genannten punkte beinhaltet hab ich noch nicht gefunden.

und solarzellen werden zunehmend im ausland produziert. klar wenn die löhne da günstiger sind. forschung wird hier betrieben.


und dass einzelne behörden und firmen scheisse geabut haben (asse), heisst nicht, dass man die energiegewinnung verteufeln muss. der normalbürger, der sich keine solarzellen aufs dach legen lassen kann, zahlt den solarstrom mit. über den festpreis den der einspeiser bekommt .. aber sorry, dass darf man ja nicht an den pranger stellen ... 

und jetzt vergleichst du ein 1983 gebautes kraftwerk mit einem dass heute wohl wesentlich moderner gebaut werden kann. genau das wass du dir bei deiner solarzelle nicht wünschst. und dass die rücklagen nicht ausgereicht haben war wohl ne fehlkalkulation des betreibers. auch nichts was gegen die atomkraft spricht.



> Über die "Schadstoffe" (Silizium=Schadstoff?) in Photovoltaikzellen mach ich mir immo also keine Gedanken angesichts permanent zunehmenden Massen an hochradioaktiven Abfällen die irgendwann irgendwie noch endgelagert werden müssen."



http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-zeitun...0005/index.html

lol. genau. über das gift machst du dir keine sorgen. das können spätere generationen ausbaden .. 

ich seh ein dass das problem der atommülllagerung oder -verwertung gelöst werden muss.


----------



## Nofel (6. August 2009)

Vorallem hab ich doch mit keinem Wort Photovoltaik erwähnt. Sehr viel Nützlicher sind z.Z. doch noch die einfachen Durchlauferhitzer.  Mit 15W erzeuge ich 90% des Warmwassers zum waschen und duschen. Müsste meine Heizung ansehen, dann könnte ich dir genau Daten liefern. Aber die Auswirkungen  für die Umwelt sind alle mal besser als Gas, Kohl etc. (vor allem die anlagen brauchen auch Energie  um sie herzustellen)

Problematisch wird es doch mit der Lagerung von Gift sobald es für Länger als eine Generation ist. Man kann doch jetzt noch nicht mal sagen was in den Entlagern/Zwischenlagern für Müll eingelagert ist. Sobald der Müll eine Halbwertszeit von 200 Jahren hat könnte man vielleicht damit Arbeiten 600-800 Jahre bis er nicht mehr gefährlich ist aber wir sprechen von 100'000 Jahren



> Der hochaktive A. muß die unvorstellbar lange Zeit von über 100.000 Jahren mit größter Sorgfalt von der Der Begriff der Umwelt ist geprägt durch die anthropogene Sichtweise des Menschens. Umwelt ist danach definiert, als dem Menschen umgebende Medien (Wasser, Boden, Luft usw.) und aller darin lebenden Organismen.Umwelt ferngehalten werden (Halbwertszeit). Die Wiederaufarbeitung vermindert durch die Plutoniumabtrennung die Aktivität des A. aus Kernkraftwerken lediglich um den Faktor 2-5 unter Beibehaltung der Plutoniumaktivität und führt zu hohen radioaktiven Belastungen beim Betrieb. Die Aktivität des A. ist bei direkter Endlagerung, wie auch nach Wiederaufarbeitung, erst nach einigen Mio Jahren auf die von Natururan abgeklungen.


Quelle http://www.umweltlexikon-online.de/fp/arch...e/Atommuell.php

Wie willst du das deinen Kindern und Enkeln aufhalsen. Ihr habt zwar nichts davon, dafür hatten wir nachts Licht und ein schönes Leben.


----------



## sympathisant (6. August 2009)

wie gesagt, ich bestreite nicht, dass es noch keine lösung gibt. aber an der kann man genauso forschen wie an erneuerbaren energien. 

letztendlich ist strahlung "nur" die bewegung von teilchen. also bewegungsenergie. die kann man jetzt noch nicht nutzen, sondern muss dafür sorgen dass sie niemandem gefährlich wird. 

letztendlich kann niemand sagen ob nicht irgendwann ein weg gefunden wird diese energie doch irgendwie zu nutzen.

baut euch eure solaranlagen aufs dach. mich stören sie nicht.


----------



## Falathrim (6. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> und dass einzelne behörden und firmen scheisse geabut haben (asse), heisst nicht, dass man die energiegewinnung verteufeln muss. der normalbürger, der sich keine solarzellen aufs dach legen lassen kann, zahlt den solarstrom mit. über den festpreis den der einspeiser bekommt .. aber sorry, dass darf man ja nicht an den pranger stellen ...


Einzelne Behörden und Unternehmen?
Der gesamte Atomstrom-Markt ist die größte, schmutzigste und schädlichste Lobby, die es gibt. Da hat JEDER Konzern irgendwie Dreck am Stecken. Atomstrom ist der TEUERSTE und SCHÄDLICHSTE Strom, den es auf der Welt gibt.



> und jetzt vergleichst du ein 1983 gebautes kraftwerk mit einem dass heute wohl wesentlich moderner gebaut werden kann.


Leider hat es sowas nicht. Und die Bundesregierung sagt, dass Deutschland die sichersten Kraftwerke hat...Paradebeispiel Krümmel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> genau das wass du dir bei deiner solarzelle nicht wünschst. und dass die rücklagen nicht ausgereicht haben war wohl ne fehlkalkulation des betreibers. auch nichts was gegen die atomkraft spricht.


Ein Kraftwerk, an dem nichts positives ist, kostet mehr als 400 Millionen Euro zum abreißen...Das sind natürlich wirklich mickrige Folgekosten




> http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-zeitun...0005/index.html
> 
> lol. genau. über das gift machst du dir keine sorgen. das können spätere generationen ausbaden ..


Wow, ein bedenklicher Stoff, der auch noch vergleichsweise sicher in diesen Zellen verwahrt ist und in kleinsmengen eingesetzt wird...

das ist wirklich ein Unding, so eine schmutzige Energie!

Da nehmen wir doch lieber den Atomstrom, bei dem tagtäglich fässerweise hochradioaktive und hochgiftige Abfälle entstehen, die mit Halbwertszeiten von 100.000 Jahren oder mehr bestechen! Das belastet spätere Generationen natürlich sehr viel weniger als die paar Gramm Schwermetall  Gar nicht von den Millionen Tonnen Giftmaterial, das bei der Gewinnung von Uran in Täler überall auf der Welt geschüttet wird und das von Bergarbeitern, die nicht einmal Schutzkleidung tragen


----------



## Cørradø (6. August 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Wie willst du das deinen Kindern und Enkeln aufhalsen. Ihr habt zwar nichts davon, dafür hatten wir nachts Licht und ein schönes Leben.


Sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht.

Eine Solarthermie-Anlage bringt nach 2-3Jahren bereits eine positive Energiebilanz. Mal ganz abgesehen von der CO2-Bilanz auf Lebensdauer gerechnet... kein Thema.


> schön dass du davon ausgeht. eine entsprechende berechnung, die die von mir genannten punkte beinhaltet hab ich noch nicht gefunden.


Das ist in Gerücht, mir total unverständlich, das sich leider noch bis heute hält, Photovoltaikzellen würden mehr Energie für die Produktion benötigen, als sie selbst produzieren. 
Es gibt ganz unterschiedliche Typen von Photovoltaikzellen, die einen unterschiedlichen Wirkungsgrad und damit eine unterschiedliche energetische Amortisation haben. Die Amortisationszeiten die Produktionskosten betreffend liegen deshalb zwischen 17 und 75 Monaten. Die Betriebsdauer liegt in jedem Fall bei garantierten 30 Jahren (=360 Monate). 
Ich nehme an bei den von mir genannten 5-6 Jahren für monokristalline Siliziumzellen sind bereits die Tranportations-, An- und Abbaukosten mit enthalten. Das erzählt dir der freundliche Verkäufer alles auf Wunsch.

Viel Input bekommst bei der TU-Berlin "Institut für Elektrische Energetik".


> und solarzellen werden zunehmend im ausland produziert. klar wenn die löhne da günstiger sind.


Kann ich immo nicht bestätigen... im von dir verlinkten Zeitungsartikel heisst es sogar, dass eine amerikanische Fimra (die mit den DünnschichtModulen) sogar in Deutschland produzieren lässt. 


> und jetzt vergleichst du ein 1983 gebautes kraftwerk mit einem dass heute wohl wesentlich moderner gebaut werden kann. genau das wass du dir bei deiner solarzelle nicht wünschst.


Die meisten AKWs sind noch viel älter!
Selbst Photovoltaikmodule aus 2000 und davor haben ne bessre Energiebilanz als es ein AKW jemals haben wird. Ganz zu schweigen 
von den Entwicklungen bis heute!
Mit deinem Standpunkt bist du hoffentlich allein auf weiter Flur, weil selbsst die Energiekonzerne davor inwzsichen nicht mehr die Augen verschliessen und anfangen kräftig in dem Sektor zu investieren und forschen! Besser spät als nie und in meinen Augen der einzige Weg aus der aktuellen Krise. (Krise = neue Wege gehen)



> http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-zeitun...0005/index.html
> lol. genau. über das gift machst du dir keine sorgen. das können spätere generationen ausbaden ..


Jap. 
Dünnschichtzellen sind ein Nischenprodukt. Man könnte fast glauben, dass alle Solarzellen Gift enthalten, so wies hier dargestellt wurde. 
Weit gefehlt! Die absolute Mehrheit der Module auf Dächern besteht aus mono- oder polykristallinen Silitiummodulen! 
Und selbst die mini-Minderzahl an Dünnschichtzellen die diese amerikanische Firma auf den Markt wirft (wieso wunderts mich nicht, dass die Umweltschweinchen wieder aus den USA kommen?) sind mit einem "bedenklichen Stoff" versetzt... "bedenklich" ^^ *lach* In Kartoffelchips sind auch bedenkliche Stoffe.Wenn das Haus samt Modulen abbrennt besteht eine "gewisse Gefährlichkeit" *rofl* und schon sind wir zurück beim Pranger!
Was passiert denn wenn ein AKW "abbrennt"?Ganz davon abgesehen ist es ein Nischenprodukt von dem hier die Rede ist und ab angesichts des amerikanischen Patents weitere dünnere Solarplatten mit diesem Verfahren von anderen Firmen hergestellt werden können, wenn sie das überhaupt wollen, ist ja gar nicht gesagt. Darüber hinaus kann jeder selbst entscheiden, wenn er es macht, was für Module er einsetzt! Effizienter sind Silitiummodule.





> letztendlich ist strahlung "nur" die bewegung von teilchen. also bewegungsenergie.


OMG das kannst du nicht ernst meinen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weisst was, ich hab ne Idee... du könntest doch in die unmittelbare Nähe eines AKWs ziehen! Hey die paar bewegten Teilchen... So'n bisschen Leukämie extra für den Nachwuchs obenauf macht nichts weiter aus ne? Oder  ^^ Nochn paar fässchen Atommüll in Keller kriegst bestimmt n paar Tausen Öre dafür dass das einlagerst. Sind ja nur bewegte Teilchen! *lach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Erzähl das mal einem Hiroshima-Angehörigen. Heute ist übrigens Jahrestag! "Bewegunsgenergie" ich krieg mich nicht mehr. Noch zig Jahre danach sterben Menschen und kommen Fehlgeburten zur Welt. 
Weisst du woran Marie und Pierre Curie gestorben sind? "Bewegungsenergie"! 


> baut euch eure solaranlagen aufs dach. mich stören sie nicht.


Sehr großzügige Geste. Jetzt hab ich wieder ein ruhiges Gewissen, wenn ich heut Abend den Stromzähler ables. ^^


----------



## Xondor (6. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Mit deinem Standpunkt bist du hoffentlich allein auf weiter Flur, weil selbsst die Energiekonzerne davor inwzsichen nicht mehr die Augen verschliessen und anfangen kräftig in dem Sektor zu investieren und forschen! Besser spät als nie und in meinen Augen der einzige Weg aus der aktuellen Krise. (Krise = neue Wege gehen)




Allein ist er damit leider nicht.
Der Unterschied zur breiten Masse der Befürworter liegt nur daran, dass er durchaus nachdenkt, aber zum eindeutig falschen Schluss kommt. Die Meisten denken, dass Atomstrom sauber ist, weil die wahren Folgen erst in der Zukunft liegen.

So ist der Mensch einfach programmiert, merkt man ja tagtäglich selbst im Alltag - man darf sich halt nicht damit abfinden.


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. August 2009)

Ich will mich ja nich als Atomlobbyist outen, aber wie sehen die alternativen aus?
Alle AKW´s abschalten und für je 400 Mio (s. oben ) &#8364; abreißen und nochmal Milliarden an Haushaltsgeldern (Steuern) in eine "neue", "revolutionäre" Energiequelle stecken?

Für mich lautet die Devise ganz klar : Her mit dem Atomstrom.

Klar weiss ich auch, dass die ganzen lobbyaffen Dreck am stecken haben, aber wer hat das bei den "großen" der Wirtschaft heute nicht?
Da die CDU sowieso am drücker bleibt, da es ja unsere lieben Mitbürger nicht für nötig halten, den plattgedrückten Ärschen mal Feuer zu machen, hat sich das Thema Atomausstieg sowieso erledigt ( zumindestens ein vorzeitiger ).

Man muss einfach soviel Durchblick haben, dass da oben keiner was macht, was uns da unten wirklich weiterhilft, da sie permanent von irgendwelchen Großkonzernen ( die in 10-30 Jahren sowieso die Weltherrschaft an sich gerissen haben ) [ da gabs maln Film wo sie die ganzen Fetten Konzerne mal durchleuchtet haben... von wegen Leute müssen in S-Amerika geld für Regenwasser zahlen, oder horrende Strompreise in Afrika { wo z.B. Siemens die Prepaid-Geräte liefert }] 

ich könnt den ganzen Tag soweiter machen, aber dann bin ich OT  ;/  

drecks politikerpack

p.s. Ich denk drüber nach, mir ein alten Ami mit 5,9L Maschine zu kaufen... Mein Beitrag zum Klimaschutz


----------



## Noxiel (6. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> p.s. Ich denk drüber nach, mir ein alten Ami mit 5,9L Maschine zu kaufen... Mein Beitrag zum Klimaschutz



Viel Spaß beim berappen der KFZ- /Abgassteuer, dein Beitrag für den Abbau des dt. Schuldenberges.


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. August 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim berappen der KFZ- /Abgassteuer, dein Beitrag für den Abbau des dt. Schuldenberges.



Erst lesen, dann posten  ( das wollte ich schon immer mal zu einem mod sagen  xDDDDD )

"alten" Ami  = H-Kennzeichen = 190&#8364; Steuerpauschale  
Die neueren (bezahlbaren) amis sehen eh alle kacke aus

ich zahl höchstens viel Umwelt+Mehrwertssteuer wenn ich tanke  ^^


----------



## vollmi (7. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> und solarzellen werden zunehmend im ausland produziert. klar wenn die löhne da günstiger sind. forschung wird hier betrieben.



Aeh Q-Cells und Co. gehören wohl mit zu den grössten Solarzellenhersteller der Welt und die kommen aus Deutschland. Und stell dir vor, die stellen Solarzellen her, nicht nur Kataloge dazu.



> und dass einzelne behörden und firmen scheisse geabut haben (asse), heisst nicht, dass man die energiegewinnung verteufeln muss. der normalbürger, der sich keine solarzellen aufs dach legen lassen kann, zahlt den solarstrom mit. über den festpreis den der einspeiser bekommt .. aber sorry, dass darf man ja nicht an den pranger stellen ...



Der normale Bürger kriegt ja für den Solarstrom den er mitzahlt auch Strom nämlich den von der Rückspeisung. Darum zahlt er mit.



> und jetzt vergleichst du ein 1983 gebautes kraftwerk mit einem dass heute wohl wesentlich moderner gebaut werden kann.



Das spielt doch keine Rolle wie alt das Kraftwerk ist, das Abfallprodukt ist nahezu das gleiche und DAS ist das grösste Problem.
Wir können uns noch nichteinmal annhäernd vorstellen wie wir das Zeug sicher verwahren sollen. Wir verstehen noch nichtmal die Sprache von unseren Vorfahren die vor 6000 Jahren gelebt haben. Wie willst du unseren Nachfahren die in 60'000 Jahren leben erklären was für eine Gefahr von unserem Abfall ausgeht?



> ich seh ein dass das problem der atommülllagerung oder -verwertung gelöst werden muss.



Find ich gut. Jetzt musst du noch einsehen das dieses Problem schlicht nicht gelöst werden KANN. Nicht hier auf der Erde.

Die Lösung wäre eigentlich ganz einfach. Die Energiebetreiber dürften keinerlei Unterstützung vom Staat bekommen. Dann würden alle AKWs vom Netz gehen, weil versichern lässt sich so eine Anlage schlichtweg überhaupt nicht. Dann würde sich für die Energiebetreiber der Atomstrom nicht mehr rentieren, was er ja nur tut weil er vom Saat so unterstützt wird.

Solarstrom dezentral von jedem Hausdach produziert wäre billiger und sicherer.Aber natürlich kriegen dann viele kleine Stromproduzenten (sogar private) Geld für die Stromproduktion. Also keine grossen börsendotierten Konzerne mehr. Das gefällt natürlich einigen Grossverdienern garnicht.

mfG René


----------



## sympathisant (7. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Eine Solarthermie-Anlage bringt nach 2-3Jahren bereits eine positive Energiebilanz. Mal ganz abgesehen von der CO2-Bilanz auf Lebensdauer gerechnet... kein Thema.
> 
> Das ist in Gerücht, mir total unverständlich, das sich leider noch bis heute hält, Photovoltaikzellen würden mehr Energie für die Produktion benötigen, als sie selbst produzieren.



wie gesagt geht es mir nicht nur um die produktion der zellen. schau dir das geplante grossprojekt in der sahara an. es ist nicht getan, die zellen zu produzieren. die müssen dorthin gebracht werden. montiert werden. gewartet werden. dazu müssen strassen angelegt werden. leitungen verlegt werden. usw. das kostet mit sicherheit auch energie.



> Und selbst die mini-Minderzahl an Dünnschichtzellen die diese amerikanische Firma auf den Markt wirft (wieso wunderts mich nicht, dass die Umweltschweinchen wieder aus den USA kommen?) sind mit einem "bedenklichen Stoff" versetzt... "bedenklich" ^^ *lach* In Kartoffelchips sind auch bedenkliche Stoffe.Wenn das Haus samt Modulen abbrennt besteht eine "gewisse Gefährlichkeit" *rofl* und schon sind wir zurück beim Pranger!



ich zitiere noch mal:

"Grund für die scharfe Kritik ist der Einsatz von Cadmiumtellurid bei  einigen Solarfirmen. Die chemische Verbindung aus dem hochgiftigen  Schwermetall Cadmium und der ebenfalls toxischen seltenen Erde Tellur  wird vor allem von First Solar verbaut."

und sowas hast du in deinen kartoffelchips? guten appetit.



> Was passiert denn wenn ein AKW "abbrennt"?



wann ist das letzte mal ein AKW abgebrannt und wann ein Haus?



> Weisst was, ich hab ne Idee... du könntest doch in die unmittelbare Nähe eines AKWs ziehen! Hey die paar bewegten Teilchen... So'n bisschen Leukämie extra für den Nachwuchs obenauf macht nichts weiter aus ne? Oder  ^^ Nochn paar fässchen Atommüll in Keller kriegst bestimmt n paar Tausen Öre dafür dass das einlagerst. Sind ja nur bewegte Teilchen! *lach*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



billige polemik. strahlung sind nun mal nur bewegte teilchen. und die sind hochenergetisch. und das stellt ein problem für den menschlichen körper dar. ich hab nicht geschrieben, dass sie ungefährlich sind. ich hab geschrieben, dass wir diese energie momentan nicht nutzen können. 



> Erzähl das mal einem Hiroshima-Angehörigen. Heute ist übrigens Jahrestag! "Bewegunsgenergie" ich krieg mich nicht mehr. Noch zig Jahre danach sterben Menschen und kommen Fehlgeburten zur Welt.
> Weisst du woran Marie und Pierre Curie gestorben sind? "Bewegungsenergie"!
> Sehr großzügige Geste. Jetzt hab ich wieder ein ruhiges Gewissen, wenn ich heut Abend den Stromzähler ables. ^^



auch wenn du es nicht glauben willst. vielen menschen sterben an zuviel energie, mit der ihr körper nicht klarkommt. ein paar beispiele:

stromschlag, autounfall, hohlmantelgeschoss, feuer ... aber dich mit grundlagen auseinandersetzen ist nicht deine stärke, oder?


----------



## sympathisant (7. August 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Der normale Bürger kriegt ja für den Solarstrom den er mitzahlt auch Strom nämlich den von der Rückspeisung. Darum zahlt er mit.



wenn ich strom einspeise durch ne solarzelle, dann bekomm ich nen hohen preis dafür vom stromanbieter. aber nicht weil der strom so wertvoll ist, sondern weil der staat ihn per gesetz dazu verpflichtet. und damit der stromanbieter kein minus macht holt er sich das geld über den strom den er verkauft wieder. das bezahlen dann alle die strom abnehmen. alle subventionieren also den typen der solarzellen auf dem haus hat. die leben also vom geld der allgemeinheit. und das ist vom staat so gewollt.



> Das spielt doch keine Rolle wie alt das Kraftwerk ist, das Abfallprodukt ist nahezu das gleiche und DAS ist das grösste Problem.



bei dem altersbeispiel ging es 1. um den abriss und 2. glaube ich gehört zu haben (geb ich ja zu, dass ich es nicht weiss), dass moderne AKWs effizienter sind, als die alten und länger aus den brennelementen strom erzeugen können. fortschritt gibt es nämlich in dem bereich auch.



> Wir können uns noch nichteinmal annhäernd vorstellen wie wir das Zeug sicher verwahren sollen. Wir verstehen noch nichtmal die Sprache von unseren Vorfahren die vor 6000 Jahren gelebt haben. Wie willst du unseren Nachfahren die in 60'000 Jahren leben erklären was für eine Gefahr von unserem Abfall ausgeht?



richtig. geb ich zu. da sollte man geld investieren. um vielleicht das zeug zu nutzen. (ist nur ein gedanke)



> Find ich gut. Jetzt musst du noch einsehen das dieses Problem schlicht nicht gelöst werden KANN. Nicht hier auf der Erde.



nur weil wir momentan dieses wissen noch nicht haben, heisst es nicht, dass es unmöglich ist. was meinst du was in den letzten 50 jahren alles entdeckt wurde!?



> Die Lösung wäre eigentlich ganz einfach. Die Energiebetreiber dürften keinerlei Unterstützung vom Staat bekommen. Dann würden alle AKWs vom Netz gehen, weil versichern lässt sich so eine Anlage schlichtweg überhaupt nicht. Dann würde sich für die Energiebetreiber der Atomstrom nicht mehr rentieren, was er ja nur tut weil er vom Saat so unterstützt wird.



dann aber das gleiche auch für solarstrom. keine unterstützung vom staat. auch nicht durch gesetze die es über die hintertür fördern. wer würde sich dann noch sarzellen aufs dach schrauben?



> Solarstrom dezentral von jedem Hausdach produziert wäre billiger und sicherer.Aber natürlich kriegen dann viele kleine Stromproduzenten (sogar private) Geld für die Stromproduktion. Also keine grossen börsendotierten Konzerne mehr. Das gefällt natürlich einigen Grossverdienern garnicht.




noch ein grosser nachteil von slarstrom. er ist nur da wenn licht da ist. nachts gibts kein solarstrom.

einem AKW ist das egal. es liefert ständig konstanten strom. und ihr würdet doch als erstes jaulen, wenn ihr nachts keinen PC mehr betreiben könntet.


----------



## vollmi (7. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wenn ich strom einspeise durch ne solarzelle, dann bekomm ich nen hohen preis dafür vom stromanbieter. aber nicht weil der strom so wertvoll ist, sondern weil der staat ihn per gesetz dazu verpflichtet. und damit der stromanbieter kein minus macht holt er sich das geld über den strom den er verkauft wieder. das bezahlen dann alle die strom abnehmen. alle subventionieren also den typen der solarzellen auf dem haus hat. die leben also vom geld der allgemeinheit. und das ist vom staat so gewollt.



Ggf. zahlst du mehr für den Solarstrom den ein anderer einspeist. Aber du zahlst für Strom den du bekommst. Strom ist wertvoll!
Traurig genug das der Staat den Stromanbieter dazu verpflichten muss strom den er bezieht und weiterverkauft auch zu bezahlen. Die würden nämlich lieber ganz alleine Strom verkaufen und nichts einkaufen.

Das ist KEINE Subvention sondern Vergüten eines Produktes das man erhält. Man nennt das auch Bezahlen einer Ware die man bekommt. Du subventionierst dem Kaufhausbetreiber ja auch nicht seine Kasse.



> dann aber das gleiche auch für solarstrom. keine unterstützung vom staat. auch nicht durch gesetze die es über die hintertür fördern. wer würde sich dann noch sarzellen aufs dach schrauben?



Solarstromerzeuger sind nicht auf Unterstützung vom Staat angewiesen sondern nur darauf das ihr Produkt auch wirklich bezahlt wird und nicht brach liegt.



> noch ein grosser nachteil von slarstrom. er ist nur da wenn licht da ist. nachts gibts kein solarstrom.
> 
> einem AKW ist das egal. es liefert ständig konstanten strom. und ihr würdet doch als erstes jaulen, wenn ihr nachts keinen PC mehr betreiben könntet.



Genau dem AKW ist es egal, darum produziert es am TAG zuwenig und in der Nacht zuviel Strom. Drum wird Spitzenlast durch Speicher gedeckt.
Mit Solarzellen ist es eigentlich sogar besser. die Produzieren am TAG am meisten und in der Nacht wenn eh weniger Energie benötigt wird keine. Also muss man die überschüssige Energie am Tag dafür aufwenden Speicherseen zu füllen um damit Energie in der Nacht zu erzeugen. Ausserdem gibts für die Nacht noch die Grundlasterzeuger wie Windkraftwerke.

mfG René


----------



## sympathisant (7. August 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ggf. zahlst du mehr für den Solarstrom den ein anderer einspeist. Aber du zahlst für Strom den du bekommst. Strom ist wertvoll!
> Traurig genug das der Staat den Stromanbieter dazu verpflichten muss strom den er bezieht und weiterverkauft auch zu bezahlen. Die würden nämlich lieber ganz alleine Strom verkaufen und nichts einkaufen.
> 
> Das ist KEINE Subvention sondern Vergüten eines Produktes das man erhält. Man nennt das auch Bezahlen einer Ware die man bekommt. Du subventionierst dem Kaufhausbetreiber ja auch nicht seine Kasse.



wenn es ist ein preis ist der weit über dem normalen preis für strom liegt und dieser preis sich auch nicht an die preischwankungen des normalstroms hält, weil er gesetzlich festgeschrieben wurde, dann hat das nichts mit markt zu tun sondern ist subvention.



> Solarstromerzeuger sind nicht auf Unterstützung vom Staat angewiesen sondern nur darauf das ihr Produkt auch wirklich bezahlt wird und nicht brach liegt.



LOL. das glaubst du selbst nicht oder? was glaubst du wieviel staatliche zuschüsse man bekommt wenn man irgendwo ne solarzelle raufbappt?! von der forschung und dem bau von entsprechenden fabriken mal abgesehen. 



> Genau dem AKW ist es egal, darum produziert es am TAG zuwenig und in der Nacht zuviel Strom. Drum wird Spitzenlast durch Speicher gedeckt.



und du glaubst wirklich, dass nachts weniger strom verbraucht wird als tagsüber? schau dich mal nachts in berlin oder ner anderen grossstadt um. stichwort: beleuchtung. ich denke nachts ist der stromverbrauch in deutschland sogar höher als tagsüber. *ich schau mal ob ich zahlen finde.*



> Mit Solarzellen ist es eigentlich sogar besser. die Produzieren am TAG am meisten und in der Nacht wenn eh weniger Energie benötigt wird keine. Also muss man die überschüssige Energie am Tag dafür aufwenden Speicherseen zu füllen um damit Energie in der Nacht zu erzeugen. Ausserdem gibts für die Nacht noch die Grundlasterzeuger wie Windkraftwerke.



wie gesagt. wir brauchen immer ein minimum an strom. auch nachts. oder sogar gerade nachts. und das bringen solarzellen einfach nicht. und drauf hoffen, dass nachts immer genug wind da ist um die windräder zu betreiben ist idiotisch.


----------



## sympathisant (7. August 2009)

oke. hab jetzt ne doktorarbeit gefunden in der auh ne abbildung zum energiebedarf ist:

http://www.thirdwave.de/3w/tech/power/energiedeutschland.pdf

du hast recht, dass nachts weniger energie benötigt wird. aber trotzdem wird energie benötigt. und die kann nur ein kraftwerk erzeugen, dass ständig eine gewisse grundlast erzeugt.


die doktorarbeit zeigt aber auch, dass im winter mehr energie benötigt wird als im sommer und im sommer ist es länger hell. also brauchen wir im winter auch wieder mhr kraftwerke die eine höhere grundlast erzeugen.

und auf den wind kannst du dich da wirklich nicht verlassen, zumal nachts und im winter auch weniger wind weht:

"Der Tagesgang der Windgeschwindigkeit, der im Sommer wesentlich ausgeprägter ist als im Winter, zeigt ein Minimum in den Nachtstunden und eine Auffrischung am Tag." (aus wikipedia)


----------



## vollmi (7. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wenn es ist ein preis ist der weit über dem normalen preis für strom liegt und dieser preis sich auch nicht an die preischwankungen des normalstroms hält, weil er gesetzlich festgeschrieben wurde, dann hat das nichts mit markt zu tun sondern ist subvention.



Der Normale Preis wird aber durch den Staat geschützt. Also werden eher Atomkraftwerke subventioniert. Müssten die AKW betreiber sämtliche Kosten wie Entsorgung, Sicherung der Entsorgungswege, Versicherung, Sicherung etc. selber bezahlen wäre der Strom um ein vielfaches Teurer.
Also eigentlich subventionierst du die AKW Betreiber.



> LOL. das glaubst du selbst nicht oder? was glaubst du wieviel staatliche zuschüsse man bekommt wenn man irgendwo ne solarzelle raufbappt?! von der forschung und dem bau von entsprechenden fabriken mal abgesehen.



Staatliche Zuschüsse sind auch in Ordnung für umweltbewusste Massnahmen. Man bezahlt ja auch wenn man umweltschädlich ist.
Grundsätzlich wär ich schon froh würden diverse Heimatschützer nicht reinreden weil Solarzellen das Dorfbild stören.



> wie gesagt. wir brauchen immer ein minimum an strom. auch nachts. oder sogar gerade nachts. und das bringen solarzellen einfach nicht. und drauf hoffen, dass nachts immer genug wind da ist um die windräder zu betreiben ist idiotisch.



Da Nachts weniger Strom verbraucht wird isses auch nicht so schlimm das weniger Wind weht. Und da die Kosten auch noch ziemlich günstig sind, kann man die Anlagen auch etwas überdimensionieren. Wie die AKWs ja auch. Bei Windkraftwerken oder überhaupt dezentralen Stromerzeugern muss man sogar weniger überdimensionieren als jetzt z.B. ein AKW da wenn eine Windturbine ausfällt weniger Strom fehlt als wenn ein halbes AKW ausfällt. Dann fehlen nämlich gleich mehrere Gigawatt.

mfG René


----------



## sympathisant (7. August 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Der Normale Preis wird aber durch den Staat geschützt. Also werden eher Atomkraftwerke subventioniert. Müssten die AKW betreiber sämtliche Kosten wie Entsorgung, Sicherung der Entsorgungswege, Versicherung, Sicherung etc. selber bezahlen wäre der Strom um ein vielfaches Teurer.
> Also eigentlich subventionierst du die AKW Betreiber.



du meinst: dadurch, dass der staat dem akw-betreiber die kosten für entsorgung und so abnimmt bzw. ihn diesbzeüglich fordert, ist der stromkreis für atomstrom so günstig?! ich denke das stimmt. aber letztendlich ist es nur eine verteilungsfrage. der strom ist günstig, der normalmensch spart dadurch etwas geld. aber der staat zahlt es dem akw-betreiber und der staat nimmt es sich vom bürger. 

letztendlich hab ich so die garantie (oder sollte sie haben), dass der staat für ne gewissen sicherheit sorgt und sich um die entsorgung so kümmert, dass möglichst wenig menschen gefährdet werden. dass das in der praxis nicht so läuft, liegt nicht am atomstrom sondern an verantwortungslosen menschen in den falschen positionen. ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn sie dafür bestraft werden würden.



> Staatliche Zuschüsse sind auch in Ordnung für umweltbewusste Massnahmen. Man bezahlt ja auch wenn man umweltschädlich ist.
> Grundsätzlich wär ich schon froh würden diverse Heimatschützer nicht reinreden weil Solarzellen das Dorfbild stören.



umweltbewusste maßnahmen. wenn ich das schon höre. was ist denn umweltbewusst? die windkraftanlagen, die n haufen vögel beim brüten stören? das ist immer ne frage der betrachtung. und generell zu sagen, dass eine ist gut und muss gefördert werden und das andere ist schlecht und muss verboten werden bringt keinem weiter.

ich wär froh, wenn sich der staat da raushalten würde. und der markt entscheiden würde. womit wir wieder beik ursprungsthema wären. es gibt die these dass der mensch die erde vernichtet (ein wenig übertrieben), und dass wir massig geld darin investieren müssen um das aufzuhalten. es gibt massig wissenschaftler die das nicht so sehen. 



> Da Nachts weniger Strom verbraucht wird isses auch nicht so schlimm das weniger Wind weht. Und da die Kosten auch noch ziemlich günstig sind, kann man die Anlagen auch etwas überdimensionieren. Wie die AKWs ja auch. Bei Windkraftwerken oder überhaupt dezentralen Stromerzeugern muss man sogar weniger überdimensionieren als jetzt z.B. ein AKW da wenn eine Windturbine ausfällt weniger Strom fehlt als wenn ein halbes AKW ausfällt. Dann fehlen nämlich gleich mehrere Gigawatt.



aber generell können wir uns nicht auf umweltstrom verlassen. im winter scheint kaum die sonne. und wenn dann der wind mal nicht weht haben wir ne woche kein strom? oder müssen einzelne verbraucher abgeklemmt werden? wir brauchen atomkraft um uns alle mit strom zu versorgen. und daher sollten wir alles dransetzen um sie so sicher wie möglich zu machen und das problem der weiterverwendung des "mülls" oder dessen sichere lagerung zu lösen.

ich halte das für n schönes schlusswort meinerseits und werd mich für die nächsten wochen aus dem forum verabschieden ... urlaub ich  komme ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (7. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> das kostet mit sicherheit auch energie.


Ich finds ziemlich bigott als Verfechter von Atomenergie eine Rechnung zur Energiebilanz aufzumachen und dann auch noch jeden Furz, den ein Monteur dabei lässt, in die Bilanz mit einfliessen zu lassen.
Demnach machst du auch eine Energiebilanz auf, wenn du wegen 10 cent billigeren Brötchen zum anderen Ende der Stadt fährst...
Ein Atomkraftwerk entsteht natürlich Energie- und CO2 neutral? Die Monteure dort machen ihren Blähungen keine Luft? (sry4saloppe)
Natürlich... wenns einmal läuft, dann läufts und produziert - so der allgemeine Irrglaube - unendlich Energie. Aber zu welchem Preis?
Und die Fässer aus meiner "Polemik" will doch niemand selbst im Keller haben! So weit weg wie möglich natürlich. So grosszügig man das Problem auch anerkennt... Ne Lösung hat man keine und pocht doch lieber weiter auf den bequemen weg und verschliesst die Augen vor den Folgen. Die bekommt man im besten Fall ja eh nie selbst zu spühren.



> "Grund für die scharfe Kritik ist der Einsatz von Cadmiumtellurid bei einigen Solarfirmen. Die chemische Verbindung aus dem hochgiftigen Schwermetall Cadmium und der ebenfalls toxischen seltenen Erde Tellur wird vor allem von First Solar verbaut."


In Siliziumzellen kommen diese Stoffe überhaupt nicht vor. 
Und Siliziumzellen sind die Art von Zellen die seither verbaut wurden und im moment noch verbaut werden, weil sie den besten Wirkungsgrad haben. 
Von wegen "sich mit Grundlagen auseinandersetzen". (Dass ich nicht lache!)
Und bei den Dünnschichtmodulen, wo jetzt der eine Hersteller den anderen Hersteller an den Pranger stellt (wenn sich die Energieerzeuger doch auch so scharf gegenseitig kontrollieren würden..!), die - ich betons nochmal - ein Nischenprodukt darstellen und wahrscheinlich auf keinem Dach in Deutschland montiert sind, weisen in das Material eingeschlossene SPUREN von diesen BEDENKLICHEN Stoffen (so der O-Ton im Artikel, der aufgrund der Tatsache, dass es sich um ein Nischenprodukt handelt nicht repräsentativ ist) enthalten, die im Falle eines ungünstigen unkontrollierten Zerstörens der zteellen freitreten KÖNNTEN. Soviele wenns und falls...
Beispielhaft für das "auf-teufel-komm-raus" Solarenergie schlechtmachen. Wie gesagt stösst bei mir auf keinerlei verständniss, schon gleich zwei mal nicht von einem Atomkraftbefürworter, der unfassbar grössere Risiken und sogar von Zufall und Unfall unabhängige Negativfolgen für die Umwelt und die Menschheit billigend in Kauf nimmt!  
Abgesehen von den 400 allein deutschen Tonnen jährlich Hochradioaktiven Abfalls aus dem laufenden betrieb! Schon die Bauteile des AKW Gebäudes, die verstrahlt sind stellen einen wahnsinns Posten dar, der entsorgt werden muss. Und dann führt man ein paar Mikrogramm bedenklicher Schwermetalle an, die irgendwo in den USA im Falle eines ungünstigen Unfalls austreten könnten! 



> wann ist das letzte mal ein AKW abgebrannt und wann ein Haus?


AKW EINES 1986 mit folgen für den gesamten Erdball.
Häuser seither sicher ne Millionen mit folgen für... die Anwohner. Wenn Die Million abgebrannter Häuser alle Dünnschichtzellen aufm Dach gehabt hätten... was sie nicht haben, weil sie wahrsheinlich in den wenisgtesn fällen bereits ne Photovoltaikanlage aufm Dach hatten und selbst wenn dannkeine aus uneffizienten dünnschichtmodulen... und unter ungünstigsten Umständen jedes mal die Dünnschichtzellen beim Verbrennen nicht das Schwermetall in das Glas eingschlossen hätten... was normalerweise passieren würde... dann wären vermutlich und als Zugeständnis hochgegriffen (!) eine Million Gramm was? Cadmium ausgetreten... (Schmelzpunkt Dadmium über 1000°, Schmelzpunkt Silizium 1400°)... wie auch immer das wären 1000kg auf der ganzen Welt seit Tschernobyl über 23 Jahre verteilt. In der Zeit haben die AKWs in Deutschland 9.200.000.000kg Hochradioaktives Material PRODUZIERT (ohne Unfall).
Achja jetzt hab ich Cadmium mal gegoogelt... war in Schwarz-Weiss Fernsehgeräten drin ^^ und da musste ich lachen:
Wird in Regelstäben in der Nukleratechnik aufgrund des besonders hohen Wirkungsquerschnitts für thermische Neutronen verwendet.
Cadmium ist ein giftiger Stoff (ähnlich gefährlich wie Ozon (O3)) darüber möcht ich eigentlich keine Witze machen. Das von mir genannte Beispiel ist ein Zahlenspiel um die Dimensionen zu veranschaulichen, über die wir hier reden, das im Falle der ausgetretenen Tonne nie stattgefunden hat! Der Atommüll ist dagegen ein Fakt.

Photovoltaik wird seit 17 Jahren gefördert.
AKWs wurden seit über 30 Jahren keine mehr in der BRD gebaut.



> aber dich mit grundlagen auseinandersetzen ist nicht deine stärke, oder?


Welch implizite Persönlichkeitswahrnehmung!
Du unterstellst mir, mich nicht mit Grundlagen auseinanderzusetzen, verurteilst aber die Subventionierung von Solarstrom ohne dich mit den Hintergründen beschäftigt zu haben?
Mutet seltsam an.


----------



## Cørradø (7. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> die windkraftanlagen, die n haufen vögel beim brüten stören? das ist immer ne frage der betrachtung.


Ö_Ö
ROFL
Hast du jemals eine Windkraftanlage life und in Farbe erlebt/gesehen/aus nächster Nähe bestaunt?

Naja.
Wünsch dir nen erholsamen Urlaub aus demn du hoffentlich mit vielen guten Argumenten und noch mehr Ideen für neue kontroverse Threads zurückkommst!
Grüße
Corrado


----------



## Scrätcher (7. August 2009)

So ich steig wohl grad ein wenig spät in die Diskussion ein, deshalb will ich nochmal zu den Anfängen zurückkehren und (noch) nicht über Sinn & Unsinn AKWs diskutieren.

Ich habe mal gehört, dass momentan nicht nur auf der Erde eine Erwärmung stattfindet, sondern auch auf anderen Planeten unseres Sonnensystems. Wenn diese Information stimmt, dann ist es garantiert nicht in erster Linie die Schuld es Menschen, das wir eine Klimaerwärmung haben. Ungeachtet dessen müssen wir natürlich trotzdem weiter auf alternative Energien umsteigen. Aber das würde trotzdem nicht mit der Aussage der Politik Hand in Hand gehen.


----------



## Noxiel (7. August 2009)

Hast du auch einen Link zu diesem "ich habe mal gehört" zur Hand? Ansonsten halte ich die Klimaerwärmung auf dem Saturn, Mars, Uranus etc pp zur Erde mit ihren knapp 7 Milliarden Einwohnern für wenig vergleichbar. Schon allein wegen den unterschiedlichen atmosphärischen Bedingen respektive Zusammensetzung.


----------



## vollmi (7. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gehört, dass momentan nicht nur auf der Erde eine Erwärmung stattfindet, sondern auch auf anderen Planeten unseres Sonnensystems. Wenn diese Information stimmt, dann ist es garantiert nicht in erster Linie die Schuld es Menschen, das wir eine Klimaerwärmung haben. Ungeachtet dessen müssen wir natürlich trotzdem weiter auf alternative Energien umsteigen. Aber das würde trotzdem nicht mit der Aussage der Politik Hand in Hand gehen.



Ich glaube DASS wir Einfluss auf die Erwärmung haben wird von keinem bestritten.
Die Frage ist nur wieviel und in welche Richtung. Ich tendiere eher zu den Thesen das wir nur margialen Einfluss haben. Und halt damit leben müssen.
Und selbst wenn Holland überschwemmt wird. Müssen sie halt von Tulpen auf Reis umsteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## sympathisant (7. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Ö_Ö
> ROFL
> Hast du jemals eine Windkraftanlage life und in Farbe erlebt/gesehen/aus nächster Nähe bestaunt?
> 
> ...



http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/wis...edermaeuse.html

als ich das zum ersten mal gehört habe (war irgendwann im radio) und sich dann n haufen umweltschützer gegen die windräder bei uns in der gegend stark gemacht haben konnte ich mir ein lachen auch nicht verkneifen .. 

danke. wir lesen uns ...


----------



## Scrätcher (7. August 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hast du auch einen Link zu diesem "ich habe mal gehört" zur Hand? Ansonsten halte ich die Klimaerwärmung auf dem Saturn, Mars, Uranus etc pp zur Erde mit ihren knapp 7 Milliarden Einwohnern für wenig vergleichbar. Schon allein wegen den unterschiedlichen atmosphärischen Bedingen respektive Zusammensetzung.



Gern!

http://www.wissenschaft.de/wissenschaft/news/274263.html

Dazu biete ich dann noch http://www.epochtimes.de/articles/2007/04/19/109369.html da wird sogar darüber nachgedacht, welche Gründe diese Erwärmung ausgelöst haben könnte. 

@Vollmi

Zitat: "Und selbst wenn Holland überschwemmt wird. Müssen sie halt von Tulpen auf Reis umsteigen"

Unsere Gesellschaft hat ein großes Problem:

"Was kümmert es mich wenn ich doch nicht davon betroffen bin?"

Menschen sind keine Lebensform, die darauf ausgelegt ist alleine zu leben. Nein wir treffen uns nicht nur einmal im Jahr zur Paarung sondern leben in Stämmen, Familien, Gemeinden, Staaten usw zusammen. 

Leider gibt es immer mehr die Einstellung von: Was kümmert es mich wenns mich nicht betrifft? Gute Einstellung! Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Nur darfst du nicht vergessen das dir mal irgendwas passieren könnte und du auf Hilfe angewiesen bist. Und die die helfen könnten sagen dann: Und was kümmert es uns solange nur du und nicht wir betroffen sind?

Natürlich soll jetzt ein Mensch in Deutschland sich abends nicht in den Schlaf weinen weil es in Afrika Lebensmittelknappheit gibt. Aber langsam merkt man doch wie diese "Ego-Mentalität" immer mehr zunimmt. 

Veraltete Dämme, soziale Dinge die Wirtschaftlich nicht rentabel sind und und und. Es muß heutzutage immer erst eine Katastrophe geben bevor der Mensch nachdenkt. Vorsorge ist heutzutage eher ein Begriff aus vergangenen Zeiten.


----------



## vollmi (7. August 2009)

@Scrätscher

Sorry ich hab mein Sarkasmus-TAG vergessen.

mfG René


----------



## Kaldreth (7. August 2009)

was ist dass denn für eine rechtspopulistische Kacke die da auf pi-news verbreitet wird!? Ekelhaft die Seite!


----------



## Scrätcher (7. August 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> @Scrätscher
> 
> Sorry ich hab mein Sarkasmus-TAG vergessen.
> 
> mfG René



Na gut. Bei dir war es Sarkasmus, aber viele denken heutzutage wirklich so.

Übrigens ist Sarkasmus "Humor der die Geduld verloren hat!" Ein Zeichen dafür, dass es einen der Zustand aufregt. Aber man für sich selbst beschlossen hat, dass man es nicht ändern kann und deshalb damit lebt und sarkastisch dokumentiert.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. August 2009)

Ehm... Sympathisant... du solltest erstmal ein wenig nachforschen bevor du soviel Mist redest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum anderen, es werden derzeit in der Sahara und in Süd-Spanischen Hochplateaus Solarthermische Kraftwerke geplant und gebaut, welche die entsprechende Energiemenge mit Gleichstromkabeln verteilen, dabei kostet der Strom nur halb soviel wie von einem Herkömmlichen Zellen Kraftwerk und durch die Gleichstromkabelverbindung gehen maximal 2% Energie verloren, soviel zum Thema "Solarstrom reicht nicht aus", verstärkt durch die konsequente Nutzung von Solarpaneelen auf Dächern würde dies mehr als genug ausreichen.

Um nicht zu sagen: JEDWEDE Form von Energiegewinnung ist sauberer und einfacher als Atomstrom... aber offensichtlich interessiert es dich nicht was in 50-100 Jahren hier passiert, wo das ganze Zeug landet etc. Hauptsache du hast jetzt "billigen" Strom und brauchst dich um nichts zu kümmern...
Und dein Gelaber von wegen Strahlung wäre ja garnicht schlimm sondern nur "unnutzbare Bewegungsenergie"... ich bitte dich... geh nochmal in die Schule... ich werde es hier nicht noch weiter ausführen und ich habe auch garnicht die Lust dazu, dir zu erklären was Strahlung alles so schönes hervorrufen kann außer "Teilchen Bewegen"...


----------



## Falathrim (7. August 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/wis...edermaeuse.html
> 
> als ich das zum ersten mal gehört habe (war irgendwann im radio) und sich dann n haufen umweltschützer gegen die windräder bei uns in der gegend stark gemacht haben konnte ich mir ein lachen auch nicht verkneifen ..
> 
> danke. wir lesen uns ...


Fast 800 Vögel, die innerhalb von 2 Jahren an den Windrädern gestorben sind.



> Brandenburg ist ein windreiches Binnenland. Ende 2008 trugen 2.644 Windenergieanlagen mit einer Gesamtkapazität von 3.767 Megawatt zur Senkung klimaschädlicher Gase bei. Damit steht das Land hinter Niedersachsen an zweiter Stelle bundesweit und deckt mittlerweile 34 % seines Nettostromverbrauchs mit der Windkraft




Die Dinger sind ja echt hochgefährlich für die Tierwelt O.O ca. 0,16 Vögel pro Jahr Mortalitätsrate, bei 34% Deckung des Nettostromverbrauchs. 

Das klingt wie Häme für die hunderten Menschen, die immer noch an den Spätfolgen von Tchernobyl leiden, die Bergarbeiter in Chile, die mit 40 verrecken weil sie ohne Schutzkleidung in den Uranminen arbeiten müssen und die Kinder in der Elbmarsch (Wohn übrigens keine 30km von Krümmel entfernt), die jetzt an penetrant an Leukämie erkranken...die Leukämierate in der Elbmarsch ist übrigens 800% höher oder so als sonstwo auf der Welt.
Und das liegt sicher nicht am Pannenmeiler ;D


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Ö_Ö
> ROFL
> Hast du jemals eine Windkraftanlage life und in Farbe erlebt/gesehen/aus nächster Nähe bestaunt?
> 
> ...


Hier noch eine andere Quelle.

Interessant finde ich folgende Aussagen:


> Wie wirkt sich Windenergienutzung auf die Tierwelt aus? "Ganz kurz gesagt: Es kommt darauf an"





> "Die Ergebnisse der vorgelegten Studie tragen zu einer Versachlichung der Diskussion bei, geben Anhaltspunkte für die Vermeidung von Konflikten und zeigen weiteren Forschungsbedarf auf",





> Nicht nur das Unfallrisiko durch Windkraftanlagen wurde darin berücksichtigt, sondern auch ihre Scheuchwirkung auf rastende Vögel. So meiden Gänse, Schwäne und Watvögel die Umgebung von Windkraftanlagen und können dadurch wertvolle Rastgebiete verlieren. Fledermäuse kollidieren überwiegend auf dem Zug oder während der Quartiersuche im Spätsommer und Herbst mit Windkraftanlagen.





> Eine generelle Tendenz der "Gewöhnung" von Vögeln an Windkraftanlagen in den Jahren nach ihrer Errichtung besteht nicht.





> "Unsere Ergebnisse stellen keinen Freibrief für den bedenkenlosen Ausbau der Windenergie in Deutschland aus", erläutert Hötker. "Es kommt auf eine vernünftige Risikoabschätzung im Einzelfall an."


Und die wichtigste, aller Aussagen:


> Insgesamt wird ein erheblicher Forschungsbedarf diagnostiziert, denn nur wenige Studien werden strengen wissenschaftlichen Ansprüchen gerecht.


Also schlussendlich weiss eigentlich niemand so recht, ob und welche Auswirkungen die Windanlagen auf die Flugtiere haben. Es deutet jedoch verhältnismässig viel darauf hin, dass eine negative Auswirkung auf die Flugtiere besteht, alleine durch die Beobachtung, dass gewisse Flugtierarten die Rastgebiete in der Nähe der Windanlagen meiden.


----------



## vollmi (10. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also schlussendlich weiss eigentlich niemand so recht, ob und welche Auswirkungen die Windanlagen auf die Flugtiere haben. Es deutet jedoch verhältnismässig viel darauf hin, dass eine negative Auswirkung auf die Flugtiere besteht, alleine durch die Beobachtung, dass gewisse Flugtierarten die Rastgebiete in der Nähe der Windanlagen meiden.



Wobei sich die Tiere sicher daran gewöhnen werden. Wie sich viele Tiere an menschliche Gerätschaften gewöhnt haben.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> die Leukämierate in der Elbmarsch ist übrigens 800% höher oder so als sonstwo auf der Welt.



Was aber nicht zwangsläufig mit dem AKW Krümmel und dem Forschungsreaktor Geesthacht zusammenhängt.

Zitat Wiki :


> Ein wissenschaftlicher Beweis für deren Mitverantwortung ist bisher nicht erbracht worden



Es gibt sogar mehr Thesen die gegen ein Zusammenhang mit den AKW´s sprechen, als dafür
wieder wiki :


> 1. Zufallshypothese
> 2. Die Nuklearanlagen Kernkraftwerk Krümmel und Forschungsreaktor Geesthacht, die sich im Cluster-Gebiet befinden
> 3. Rückstände der Sprengstofffabrik Krümmel
> 4. Andere Umweltfaktoren im Gebiet




Wikiartikel : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leuk%C3%A4miecluster_Elbmarsch


----------



## Potpotom (11. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Was aber nicht zwangsläufig mit dem AKW Krümmel und dem Forschungsreaktor Geesthacht zusammenhängt.


Es ist auch nicht zwangsläufig eine Todesursache, wenn jemand mit 220Km/h gegen einen Brückenpfeiler fährt und dabei so ziemlich jedes Organ schwerste Verletzungen aufzeigt... der Fahrer könnte ja schliesslich kurz vorher von einer Biene gestochen worden sein und ist daraufhin an einem anaphylaktischen Schock gestorben.


Schade, ich hätte die Diskussion mal weiterverfolgen sollen... wurde ja doch noch interessant.


----------



## Azure_kite (12. August 2009)

Also ich stehe dieser "Klimakatastrophe" skeptisch gegenüber. Das heist jetzt aber nicht das ich Umweltschutz schlecht finde, ich meine das Umweltschutz extrem wichtig ist!
Das Problem an dieser "Klimakatastrphe ist, das CO²  und co gar keinen Treibhauseffekt verursachen, das war nur ne hirnlose theorie eines Schweden die ausgebauscht wurde um eben Forschungsgelder zu Kassieren, was letztenendes ja nichts schlechts bedeutet, nur es wird eben nur noch geforscht nach CO² etc, aber sonst wirds oft vernachlässigt. Desweiteren wird immer vergessen zu sagen, dass es schon immer einen Klimawandel gab, das Klima ist nunmal nicht dauerhaft stabil, desweiteren wird gerne verschwiegen, dass mit Beginn der Aufzeichnungen die Menschheit ind einer kleinen Kälteperiode befand, von dem her ist es nicht verwunderlich das es wärmer wird. Desweiteren hab ich jetzt erst vor kurzem im Focus gelesen, Ausgabe nr. 33 (10.08.09), dassneue Forschungsergebnisse daraufhin deuten, dass El Niño wahrscheinlich einen großen Beitrag an der Erderwärmung hat.
Desweiteren steigt CO² gar nicht in die Atmosphäre auf, macht zudem nur 0,04% aus, relativ wenig, wenn man sich die Fläche vorstellt die damit dann überdeckt werden müsste, wäre das eine extremst dünne Schicht, aus meiner Sicht als Laie relativierbar. Desweiteren ist Methan ein schlimmeres Treibhausgas, ach, das wird ja nicht vom menschen produziert sondern zu über 50% von Ameisen/Termiten.

Eine weite Abstrusität in der Klimaiskussion ist, dass für Biosprit massenhaft Urwald abgeholzt wird bzw wurde. Mit der Begründung das es ja Klimaneutral sei. Hallo? Auf Urwaldböden gedeiht nach einigen Jahren landwirtschaftlicher Null! Das heist, nur um CO² zu sparen, holzt man Quadratkilometer wald ab, was in keiner Relation zum Nutzen steht, desweiteren verschärft man das Hungerproblem, da weniger Flächen für Nahrung da ist.
Für mich besteht net viel Unterschied ob man das CO² der Vergangenheitwieder aussetzt oder das der gegenwart.


Ein Film zur Klimalüge: Klimalüge 
Gibt noch ne Doku die RTL ausgestrahlt habe( hab ich aber nocht net gesehen): RTL-Bericht
Wobei die beiden ähnlich sind.

Ich finde Technologien wie die Solartechnik wichtig, da man weniger abhängig ist vom Öl. Atomkraftwerke sind auch keine Lösung denn deren Kosten sind immens, da ja die Entsorgung ja mit eingerechnet werden muss, nur die Konzerne profitieren, da die Kraftwerke abgeschrieben siend und somit nur noch die laufenden Kosten zu tragen sind.


Problematisch ist halt, dass ohne diese Lüge nichts mehr in den Umweltschutz investiert wird, obwohl es massig wichtigere Projekte geben würde, die aber eben nicht so stark öffentlichkeitswirksam Promoted werden können. Es ist nunmal so ohne Klimalüge keine Klimaforschung, da man kein Profit gewinnt.

Das mit Pi-News find ich etwas unglücklich gewählt, da es wesentlich Objektivere Blogs gibt die nichts gegen Muslime so hat. z.B. Infokrieg oder den Alles Schall und Rauch blog.
Was meiner Meinung nach heute extremst vernachlässigt wird ist, dass mehrere Seiten betrachtet werden. Hab den Eindruck, dass alle alles sofort Glauben nur weils die Zeitungen/Fernsehen so melden.


----------



## Falathrim (13. August 2009)

Azure_kite schrieb:


> wesentlich Objektivere Blogs  z.B. Infokrieg


i lol'd

Um mich ein wenig mit dem Topic zu befassen:
Ich befass mich morgen damit o.0


----------



## sympathisant (5. Januar 2011)

ich weiss, uralter thread aber es gibt was neues:

http://www.focus.de/wissen/wissenschaft/klima/tid-20790/titel-es-wird-waermer-gut-so_aid_576648.html

kurzfassung: klimawandel gab es schon immer, wird es immer geben und erwärmung ist besser als abkühlung.

wird die menschheit vernünftig? und wer muss für das ganze sinnlos ausgegebene geld für den klimaschutz geradestehen? :-)


----------



## Potpotom (5. Januar 2011)

So, nun heisst es mehr CO² in die Luft blasen um die baldige Abkühlung zu verhindern, die ist schliesslich böse. 

Im Ernst, interessanter Artikel... allerdings sprachen das in den letzten Jahren ja durchaus schon Wissenschaftler an, es sind also nicht wirklich neue Erkenntnisse sondern lediglich eine Zusammentragung einiger. Wie wir damit umgehen werden wird man sehen, ich befürchte aber, an der momentanen Situation, viel Schwarzmalerei, wird sich dadurch nicht viel ändern.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Januar 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> und wer muss für das ganze sinnlos ausgegebene geld für den klimaschutz geradestehen? :-)



Waaas? Ich will meine Kohle zurück !


----------



## ego1899 (6. Januar 2011)

ach alles panikmache 

wie mit dem ozonloch... also ich hab noch keins gesehen bis jetzt... 

und was die globale erderwärmung angeht: nur zu! bitte bitte! der winter geht mir jedes jahr wieder aufn keks... ^^

FCKW !!! wohooo xD


----------



## Shaila (6. Januar 2011)

Für mich ist die Frage ob es eine Lüge ist oder nicht vollkommen unerheblich, da ich regenerative Energien so oder so vorziehen würde, egal ob es nun eine Lüge ist oder nicht. In sofern ist es für mich eine ganz simple Frage.



ego1899 schrieb:


> ach alles panikmache
> 
> wie mit dem ozonloch... also ich hab noch keins gesehen bis jetzt...
> 
> ...



Durch die globale Erwärmung nehmen bei uns die Unwetter zu und es wird kälter, nicht wärmer.


----------



## sympathisant (7. Januar 2011)

kannst du so auch nicht sagen. das wetter wird extremer. im winter kälter, im sommer wärmer. 

wenn die polkappen schmelzen liegt berlin vielleicht irgendwann am meer. *träum*


----------



## Shaila (7. Januar 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> kannst du so auch nicht sagen. das wetter wird extremer. im winter kälter, im sommer wärmer.
> 
> wenn die polkappen schmelzen liegt berlin vielleicht irgendwann am meer. *träum*



Natürlich nicht, aber Allgemein kann man sagen die Temperaturen und das Wetter gehen Allgemein mehr ins Extreme. Deswegen hasse ich es wenn dann so Schlauberger daherkommen und sagen: "Höhö, die sagen Klimawandel und hier ist es total kalt!" Weil eben das die konsequenz aus dem Wandel ist. Es wird nicht überall wärmer durch die globale Erwärmung, sondern es gibt auch Orte wo das Gegenteil geschieht und das ist ein entscheidender Denkfehler.

Achja: War da nicht was, kältester Dezember seit 1969 ? *Schaurigen Blick auspack*


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

hm ich weiß nich ich fands letztes jahr viel kälter... kann mich da aber auch irren... ^^ auf jeden fall viel mehr schnee...

ach ja und mein letzter post war auch nich gaaanz so ernst gemeint... 

ironie ist übrigens auch kein landstrich in süd-frankreich 

das mit den extremen temperaturen is wohl war. erschreckend das das in einer klimatechnisch sehr neutralen wie hier seit den letzten jahren plötzlich so deutlich zu spüren is...


----------



## Potpotom (7. Januar 2011)

Hier mal ein kleiner Bericht (naja, ich würde es eher grafische Darstellung nennen) mit einigen statistischen Werten... erstellt von Dr. Paul Becker, Vize-Präsident des deutschen Wetterdienstes vor der Weltklimakonferenz in Cancún.

Das pdf kann ich leider nicht hochladen, deswegen hier der entsprechende Link.
DKK-Vortrag Becker 101124

Es ist nicht besonder schön gemacht oder lässt tiefere Schlüsse zu. Aber, den Wandel bei uns innerhalb der letzten 50 Jahre kann man sehr gut sehen. In wie weit dieser Wandel normal ist oder wir ihn beeinflussten steht in den Sternen - vielleicht beschleunigen wir ihn, vielleicht auch nicht. Sorgsam sollte man generell mit sich und seiner Umwelt vorgehen, Klimawandel hin- oder her.

Zu den Extremwerten: Wetterextreme (kältester Winter seit xxxx) sind absolut klar, die Wetteraufzeichnung steht ja, gemessen am Klimawandel der Erde, erst in den Kinderschuhen. Besorgniserregend ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht. Ich kann mich auch noch an meterhohen Schnee und hohe zweistellige Minusgrade in Berlin erinnern - das war vor einigen Jahrzehnten halt auch ein Extremwert.


----------



## sympathisant (29. August 2012)

mal wieder was zum thema atomkraft, was mich aufhorchen lassen hat:

http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/37/37523/1.html

ein interview mit nem vertreter der piraten hat mich an den alten thread hier erinnert. ich zitier mal:

_Rainer Klute: Im Moment ist Atommüll das Top-Thema. Dazu haben wir ja unseren berühmt-berüchtigten Flyer herausgebracht. In der Aufregung um die Abmahngeschichte ist das eigentliche Thema ein wenig untergegangen. Und das lautet: Wohin mit dem Atommüll? Folgt man der politischen Diskussion in Deutschland, könnte man meinen, die Endlagerung des hochaktiven, langstrahlenden Atommülls sei alternativlos. Wir stellen in unserem Flyer drei verschiedene Alternativen vor. Davon finden wir zwei schlecht, nämlich die angeblich sichere Endlagerung des Atommülls für ein paar hunderttausend Jahre und auch die Aufbereitung des Plutoniums zu MOX-Brennelementen, die letztlich auch nicht hilft. 

 Wirklich wegkriegen können wir das Zeug nur auf eine Art und Weise: Wir zerstören die schweren Elemente wie Plutonium, Neptunium, Americium und das übrige Uran durch entsprechende Kernprozesse. Das ist in sogenannten Schnellen Reaktoren möglich, die mit energiereichen, eben "schnellen" Neutronen arbeiten. Und die können das Material entweder direkt spalten oder erst spaltbar machen und dann spalten. 

 Die meisten Gäste hören bei uns zum ersten Mal von Kernreaktoren der Generation IV, die völlig anders ticken als die heutigen der Generation II, die bei uns in Deutschland herumstehen. Inhärente Sicherheit und nachhaltige Nutzung der Ressourcen Uran und Thorium sind da ganz wichtige Prioritäten. Und die Nutzung des Atommülls als Brennstoff wäre eine Killer-Anwendung._

ich hoffe irgendwann werden die regierungen vernünftig und auch solche forschungen werden unterstützt.


----------

